# Misery loves company



## argyro (Jan 12, 2010)

Δεν ψάχνω τη σημασία της φράσης, καταλαβαίνω τι σημαίνει. Ψάχνω μια αντίστοιχη φράση στα ελληνικά -αν υπάρχει- και δε μου έρχεται τίποτα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2010)

Πολλά μπορούν να μου έρθουν, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει ένα κλισέ (και αμφιβάλλω).
*
η δυστυχία θέλει παρέα
η κακοπέραση θέλει παρέα (επηρεασμένο από το «η φτώχεια θέλει καλοπέραση»)
η δυστυχία δεν θέλει μοναξιά
τη δυστυχία είναι καλό να τη μοιράζεσαι*


Αλλά είχε γίνει συζήτηση κι εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 12, 2010)

Ίσως δεν καταλαβαίνω τη φράση σωστά, αλλά μου φαίνεται περισσότερο σαν παραπομπή στην εσωτερική μοχθηρία του μίζερου και όχι στη φτώχια («που θέλει καλοπέραση») --κάπως όπως στο ανέκδοτο όπου ο μίζερος απαντάει στο Θεό πως δεν του λείπει και δεν θέλει τίποτα, μόνο να ψοφήσει η κατσίκα του γείτονα. Στο πνεύμα αυτό:

*Η μιζέρια είναι κολλητική
Η κακομοιριά εξαπλώνεται
Η μαυρίλα όλα τα σκεπάζει*


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2010)

Ναι, υπάρχει και η δόση της μοχθηρίας και της... κατσίκας, αλλά κυρίως σημαίνει ότι είναι παρήγορο να νιώθεις ότι δεν είσαι μόνος στη δυστυχία — όχι με τη σημασία ότι θα έχεις τους άλλους για στήριγμα, αλλά ότι υπάρχουν και χειρότερα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2010)

Τα λεξικά δίνουν απ' όλα:

Π.χ.:

people who are unhappy prefer to be with unhappy people 
People who are unhappy may get some consolation from knowing that others are unhappy too.
Unhappy people like other people to be unhappy too. _Jill: Why is Linda criticizing everybody today? Jane: Her boss criticized her this morning, and misery loves company._ | _I should probably feel bad because my sister is so depressed, but I'm pretty depressed myself. Misery loves company._
Επίσης:
http://www.answers.com/topic/misery-loves-company-1

αλλά και (περίπτωση κατσίκας):
Fellow sufferers make unhappiness easier to bear, as in S_he secretly hoped her friend would fail, too--misery loves company_. Words to this effect appeared in the work of Sophocles (c. 408 b.c.) and other ancient writers; the earliest recorded use in English was about 1349. 

Σοφοκλής;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 12, 2010)

Όλοι στην κλάψα. μια ωραία ατμόσφαιρα :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> Όλοι στην κλάψα. μια ωραία ατμόσφαιρα :)


Δηλαδή, σε παραφθορά άλλης γνωστής παροιμίας:
Κλαίει καλύτερα όποιος κλαίει ντουέτο. :)

Στη μοχθηρή διάσταση:
Η δυστυχία ζητά παρηγοριά στη δυστυχία του άλλου.

Ελληνικό (σύμφωνα με την περιγραφή που έδωσα παραπάνω):
Είναι παρήγορο να ξέρεις ότι υπάρχουν και χειρότερα / δεν είσαι μόνος στη δυστυχία σου.


----------



## daeman (Jan 13, 2010)

Μοχθηρά, εδώ λένε: _Η δικιά μου μάνα πέθανε, να πεθάνουν όλες!_

Για τη συντροφική ερμηνεία, μια μαντινάδα, επειδή είμαι προβλέψιμος:

Πίκρες κι αν σε ποτίσουνε,
άμα δεν είσαι μόνος,
δεν είναι τόσο αβάσταχτος
μες στην καρδιά ο πόνος

Στο ερώτημα δεν βοήθησα, δυστυχώς.


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 13, 2010)

Λίγο τραβηγμένο ίσως, αλλά μου ήρθε και είπα να το γράψω:

Η δυστυχία θέλει ταίρι. (κατά το It takes two to tango)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 13, 2010)

Εγώ συναντώ διαρκώς τη συγκεκριμένη φράση σε βιβλία self-help και σε όλες ανεξαιρέτως τις περιπτώσεις έχει τη σημασία τού ότι η μιζέρια είναι μεταδοτική, και λέγεται για να προειδοποιήσει ώστε να αποφεύγεται ο συγχρωτισμός με μίζερους διότι μ' όσο μίζερο καθίσεις, τόσο μίζερος θα γίνεις.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 13, 2010)

Όπως όλες οι παροιμίες, οι εκφράσεις και οι ιδιωματισμοί, έτσι και η συγκεκριμένη είναι ανοιχτή σε διαφορετικές χρήσεις και ερμηνείες και πιστεύω ότι όσα έχουν ειπωθεί μέχρι στιγμής παίζουν. Από εκεί και πέρα, η σημασία αποκρυσταλλώνεται από το περικείμενο. Εγώ την ξέρω με αυτή τη σημασία:

Misery loves company.
Prov. Unhappy people like other people to be unhappy too. Jill: Why is Linda criticizing everybody today? Jane: Her boss criticized her this morning, and misery loves company. I should probably feel bad because my sister is so depressed, but I'm pretty depressed myself. Misery loves company.

http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/Misery+loves+company

"Η δυστυχία θέλει παρέα" θα έλεγα κι εγώ, ή "Η δυστυχία θέλει τη δυστυχία των άλλων".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 13, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Misery loves company.
> Prov. Unhappy people like other people to be unhappy too. Jill: Why is Linda criticizing everybody today? Jane: Her boss criticized her this morning, and misery loves company. I should probably feel bad because my sister is so depressed, but I'm pretty depressed myself. Misery loves company.
> 
> "Η δυστυχία θέλει παρέα" θα έλεγα κι εγώ, ή "Η δυστυχία θέλει τη δυστυχία των άλλων".


Απλώς έχω την αίσθηση ότι στα ελληνικά, όπου μας αρέσουν φράσεις και νοοτροπίες του στυλ «η φτώχεια θέλει καλοπέραση», η πρώτη απόδοση μπορεί να παρεξηγηθεί (αν δεν υπάρχει επεξηγηματικό συγκείμενο) σε «η δυστυχία θέλει παρέα _για να την ξεπεράσεις_» που κτγμ δεν είναι σωστή απόδοση (π.χ. στο παράδειγμα).


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 13, 2010)

daeman said:


> Μοχθηρά, εδώ λένε: _Η δικιά μου μάνα πέθανε, να πεθάνουν όλες!_
> 
> Για τη συντροφική ερμηνεία, μια μαντινάδα, επειδή είμαι προβλέψιμος:
> 
> ...


Αλήθεια είναι, αγαπητέ, ότι η πίκρα όταν τη μοιράζεσαι είναι μισή (ενώ η χαρά διπλή)
Αλλά η δική μου αγαπημένη μαντινάδα είναι:

Πόνος που κουβεντιάζεται
αυτός δεν είναι πόνος.
Πόνος είναι να πονάς
και να το ξέρεις μόνος.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 13, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Απλώς έχω την αίσθηση ότι στα ελληνικά, όπου μας αρέσουν φράσεις και νοοτροπίες του στυλ «η φτώχεια θέλει καλοπέραση», η πρώτη απόδοση μπορεί να παρεξηγηθεί (αν δεν υπάρχει επεξηγηματικό συγκείμενο) σε «η δυστυχία θέλει παρέα _για να την ξεπεράσεις_» που κτγμ δεν είναι σωστή απόδοση (π.χ. στο παράδειγμα).



Το ξέρω doctor, αλλά το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχει και το Αγγλικό και μ' αυτή μόνο τη λογική θα το δεχόμουνα. Εκτός κι αν πάμε σε κάτι πιο επεξηγηματικό ή πιο ακραίο σαν τις μανάδες που έλεγε ο daeman.

Υ.Γ. Παρεμπιπτόντως δείτε κι αυτό εδώ για τη λατινική φράση "_Solamen miseris socios habuisse doloris_", τις σημασίες της και τη σχέση που μπορεί να έχει με το Αγγλικό.


----------



## daeman (Jan 13, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> Αλήθεια είναι, αγαπητέ, ότι η πίκρα όταν τη μοιράζεσαι είναι μισή (ενώ η χαρά διπλή)
> Αλλά η δική μου αγαπημένη μαντινάδα είναι:
> 
> Πόνος που κουβεντιάζεται
> ...


Ωραία μαντινάδα! Δική σου, ε, δική σου; 

Χαρά διπλή αισθάνομαι
και σβήνει κάθε πόνος,
τσι μαντινάδες σου θωρώ
και δεν πομένω* μόνος :)

*Συνήθως, το _πομένω_ σημαίνει _απομένω_, αλλά εδώ ταιριάζει και το _υπομένω_.


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2010)

Δείτε και τα πρώτα παραδείγματα στο σύνδεσμο του Answers.com που έδωσα πιο πάνω (από το _Concise Oxford Dictionary of Proverbs_):
http://www.answers.com/topic/misery-loves-company-1

Now predominantly current in the United States. Cf. mid 14th-cent. L. _gaudium est miseris socios habuisse penarum_, it is a comfort to the wretched to have companions in woes; [a 1349 R. Rolle _Meditations on Passion_ in C. Horstmann _Yorkshire Writers_ (1895) I. 101] It is solace to haue companie in peyne.

In miserie Euphues it is a great comfort to haue a companion.
[1578 Lyly _Euphues_ I. 238]

If that which is commonly spoken be true, that to haue companions in misery is a lightner of it, you may comfort me.
[1620 T. Shelton tr. Cervantes' _Don Quixote_ ii. xiii.]


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 13, 2010)

Περιέργως, daeman (γιατί δεν ξέρω μαντινάδες), δεν είναι δική μου. Ήταν η μόνη παρηγοριά αυτή η στροφή σ' ένα τραγούδι που τραγούδησε ένα κρητικό συγκρότημα, που λούστηκα σε μια εκδήλωση περιμένοντας πότε θα τελειώσει, στην Αθήνα πριν πολλά χρόνια. :) Αλλά το θυμάμαι γιατί μου άρεσε πράγματι το νόημά της!

@ Amb. ωραίο το λατινικό στη σκηνή από Φάουστ


----------



## daeman (Oct 21, 2015)

tsioutsiou said:


> Αλήθεια είναι, αγαπητέ, ότι *η πίκρα όταν τη μοιράζεσαι είναι μισή* (ενώ η χαρά διπλή)
> 
> Αλλά η δική μου αγαπημένη μαντινάδα είναι:
> 
> ...



a problem shared is a problem halved


----------



## daeman (Dec 18, 2016)

_La Règle du jeu (The Rules of the Game),_ Jean Renoir, 1939


----------



## Theseus (Dec 21, 2016)

An alternative to #2,1 from Nik is η δυστυχία αγαπάει παρέα. From translatum there is this:-

Studies show that the truth behind the old saying "Misery loves company" is more accurately "Misery loves miserable company". 
Σκεφτηκα το εξης:
Μελέτες έδειξαν ότι η αλήθεια που κρύβεται πίσω από το ρητό «Οι δεινοπαθούντες αποζητούν παρέα» εκφράζεται ορθότερα ως «Οι δεινοπαθούντες αποζητούν την παρέα δεινοπαθούντων».


----------



## daeman (Dec 21, 2016)

Theseus said:


> An alternative to #2,1 from Nik is η δυστυχία αγαπάει παρέα. From translatum there is this:-
> 
> Studies show that the truth behind the old saying "Misery loves company" is more accurately "Misery loves miserable company".
> Σκεφτηκα το εξης:
> Μελέτες έδειξαν ότι η αλήθεια που κρύβεται πίσω από το ρητό «Οι δεινοπαθούντες αποζητούν παρέα» εκφράζεται ορθότερα ως «Οι δεινοπαθούντες αποζητούν την παρέα δεινοπαθούντων».



With all due respect, Theseus, since you've granted me the privilege to help you improve your fluency in modern Greek, that Η δυστυχία αγαπάει παρέα, in my eyes and ears at least, is missing an article. Let's clarify it by omitting the article in other examples with the verb _αγαπώ_:

Ο Γιάννης αγαπάει Μαρία / Ο Μήτσος αγαπάει καλοπέραση / Οι χαζοί αγαπάνε Τραμπ / Οι ναζί αγαπάνε Τραμπ.

In all these cases, I would definitely add the definite article before the verb object, and in the last two examples I'd rather omit the object altogether; even the subject in the last one, but that's another story. In other words, unlike _love _in English, the verb _αγαπώ _craves the article, can't do without it, at least in standard Greek. See all the examples in ΛΚΝ, for instance. 

As for the versions with _δεινοπαθούντες_, in terms of register and style they bring to mind a see-saw; one side low, the other high, unbalanced because the use of that participle brings the Greek phrase at least a couple of levels higher than the English one, twice so the version with the double participle. And such imbalances make me dizzy; I don't love them at all.
Όμοιος ανομοίω αεί βελάζει.

I'd suggest _*Ο δύστυχος τον δύστυχο αγαπά*, _narrowing down to misery the general_ Όμοιος τον όμοιο αγαπά.

_
_όμοιος τον όμοιο_, για να δηλώσουμε ότι ο καθένας προτιμά να συναναστρέφεται τον όμοιό του. (απαρχ.) _όμοιος ομοίω αεί πελάζει*._ ΠAΡ _όμοιος τον όμοιο και η κοπριά* στα λάχανα. _


----------



## Theseus (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks, 'Man, for your correction. A point worth learning & your strictures are so gentle that they come across as compliments. I'm trying to think up a proverb, like 'την τιμωρία αγαπάει κι ο Θησέας...


----------



## daeman (Dec 21, 2016)

Theseus said:


> ... I'm trying to think up a proverb like 'την τιμωρία αγαπάει κι ο Θησέας...



Ον αγαπά Κύριος παιδεύει = Whom the Lord loves He corrects. (Proverbs, 3:12)

Ον αγαπά ο δαεμάνος παιδεύει. _Αγαπά _με την καλή έννοια τη φιλική σημασία (1), και για το _παιδεύει _επίσης: 4. _εκπαιδεύει_, εκεί που μπορεί, γιατί είμαι απόλυτα βέβαιος πως μπορείς να με εκπαιδεύσεις σε τόσα και τόσα που δεν κατέχω. 



daeman said:


> Ον αγαπά ο κύριος παιδεύει· ον αγαπά η κυρία παιδεύει και παιδεύει και παιδεύει...
> Με ον αγαπά το παιδί παίζει, περί ον αγαπά ο δαεμάνος παίζει.
> Ον που αγαπά, κατέχει και να παίζει κι όποιος τ' αγαπά (το ον) κατέχει πως δεν 'μπαίζει
> ...
> Τακτ έχομε, μα όχι σκέτο. Το συνοδεύει ένα τικ, του διορθωτή.


----------



## Theseus (Dec 21, 2016)

Thank you, D. I humbly appreciate your kind words.


----------

